# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Shower screen Pivot Hinge

## cola

HELP!!! 
I've a 9yr old bathroom, the bathroom is in pretty good shape still, no need to do a full renovation or anything, shower isn't leaking or anything. BUT the bottom pivot hinge on the shower door broke last month, and I'm not having much luck finding a replacement.  
This is a photo of the top hinge, the bottom pivot bit looks pretty much the same, other than the fact it is broken in half. 
And what is left in the frame of the bottom hinge  
Here are a couple of photos of the broken hinge from 2 different angles. 
It's about 4cm between the centres of the screw holes. There are little notches that the notches on the bit attached to the door rotate into to stop the door flying open.    
Anyone got any ideas where I can get a replacement hinge? I am in Sydney's north west (Baulkham Hills) I've been to quite a few shower screen/glass/bathroom businesses, most have told me to try somewhere else, but so far somewhere else hasn't had the hinge. A couple have said I'll have to get a new shower screen. which seems a bit of overkill when the rest of it is OK. 
More photos can be found here ask if you need a different angle 
Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Give C.R. Laurence a ring on 9851 3444 or simply take the busted bits out to their office at Eastern Creek.  Or have a wade through their website at C.R. Laurence Co., Inc. (CRL) is the leading supplier to the glazing, railing, architectural, construction, industrial, and automotive industries.

----------


## Craig Discover

Hi Cola,
Try emailing the photos to enquiries@discoverglass.com.au and ask Wade to see if he has one out of an old shower that has been removed. I can't promise any luck! 
Regards 
Craig

----------


## cola

Thanks for those suggestions, but unfortunately nothing like it.   I thought replacing the hinge would be easy - how wrong I was!

----------

